# Body Coupler Assembly



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I recently bought Micro Trains 1016 body mount couplers, as recommended here. Being the uneducated miser I am, I bought the 10 pr pack, which was MUCH cheaper than the 2 pr pack. As I have since learned, the 2 pr are ASSEMBLED. The 10 pr are UNASSEMBLED.

I have made a jig to hold the coupler base and coupler, but how do you insert the TINY spring??? Theoretically, I know, but my hands do not obey those commands. I can get the spring in place, but how do you keep it there when removing the tool used to pick it up? How do you keep it there until the lid is on?

Losing 30 years might help, but that is impossible. Adding a dab of Vaseline might work, but I suspect that would attract every dust particle within 5 feet of the track.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I use the micro trains jig assembly tool and it makes assembly a lot easier. Not sure what yours is but theirs works really well. 

I use a pin vise with a small, upper 70-80 range drill bit to pick up the spring. Once it is laying in place, I will take a hobby knife and push it towards the non coupling end of the coupler and then take a small screw driver to push it the rest of the way down. It takes some practice to get right but I can assemble a 10 pack in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Springs*

I use an exacto knife on the most coiled end and put in the end farthest from the exacto and compress the spring into place , but be careful the spring if it pops off the exacto or coupler will get lost in the never never land!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know Micro trains couplers. I use
Kadee knuckle couplers. They employ a tiny
spring to close the knuckle.

To avoid the flying springs, I first use a blade
to place the coil over the bottom nub then
apply a tiny dab of glue. Allow that to set
then you can use the blade again to put it
over the top nub and not risk losing the spring.

That may help you on your couplers.

Don


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh ok these must be HO scale as microtrains are n scale. Sorry


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Coupler tools*



grashley said:


> I recently bought Micro Trains 1016 body mount couplers, as recommended here. Being the uneducated miser I am, I bought the 10 pr pack, which was MUCH cheaper than the 2 pr pack. As I have since learned, the 2 pr are ASSEMBLED. The 10 pr are UNASSEMBLED.
> 
> I have made a jig to hold the coupler base and coupler, but how do you insert the TINY spring??? Theoretically, I know, but my hands do not obey those commands. I can get the spring in place, but how do you keep it there when removing the tool used to pick it up? How do you keep it there until the lid is on?
> 
> ...


 Kadee/Micro trains makes several special tools for assembling their couplers. Their "fixture"(aka jig) holds the coupler parts well. They also make a tool called a, "spring pick" which is a tiny metal rod with two protruding "dimples", one on each side. This thing is inserted between coils of a spring, near one end. It holds the spring firmly and lets you compress the long end of the spring onto one part of the coupler box, and then fit the short end where it needs to go. It makes the job easier. Not easy, but a bit easier. You may find an Optivisor magnifier and working on a white cloth helpful too. Once you have finally got the little devil together, use a small soldering iron to LIGHTLY melt and weld the box and cover together, in a few places. If not, you may have the supreme joy of seeing the thing fall apart after working for 20-30-whatever minutes assembling it. By the way, this needs to be done on the factory assembled versions also. They can fall apart as well. If you want extra challenge, try assembling Z scale couplers! I have(their cheaper and closer to N scale size than the "N scale" couplers.) 
Another trick is to use a sewing needle to pull a thread through the spring. Once the spring is in place, pull out the thread. This doesn't make the actual assembly easier, but it prevents the spring from flying across the room and disappearing!

Good luck. You'll need it.

Traction Fan


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Several good suggestions. Thank you all !!!!


----------

